# Stance width and binding angle guidelines?



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Are there any rules or guidelines for stance width based on the rider's height? I went out for the first time this season a few days ago. I can't say exactly why, but it felt like my stance width wasn't as good as it could've been. 

For cycling (and other sports too, I'm sure), there are charts like this that give you suggestions for adjustments to make based on which part of your knee hurts. Is there anything like this for snowboarding? The outside of my right knee (front leg) hurt a bit after riding last time. While I was riding, I felt like I wanted my right foot to be pointed forward a bit more. Would it be a good idea to increase the binding angle from 15 degrees to 18?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Its a pretty common question so I'll tell you what I tell everyone. It's personal preference but I do ride a lot of park and find that a duck stance helps me spin better and a wide stance helps with balancing on rails. I'd recommend not going to wide at first and slowly increase it over time...it takes a little getting used to if its a drastic change.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Seedy J said:


> Are there any rules or guidelines for stance width based on the rider's height? I went out for the first time this season a few days ago. I can't say exactly why, but it felt like my stance width wasn't as good as it could've been.
> 
> For cycling (and other sports too, I'm sure), there are charts like this that give you suggestions for adjustments to make based on which part of your knee hurts. Is there anything like this for snowboarding? The outside of my right knee (front leg) hurt a bit after riding last time. While I was riding, I felt like I wanted my right foot to be pointed forward a bit more. Would it be a good idea to increase the binding angle from 15 degrees to 18?


Seedy. What up man. How is all over the bike forum? I ain't been by there in a bit. Anyway, check this site. Everything about snowboard stance


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

best thing to do is to experiment.. see what "feels right"


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

sedition said:


> Seedy. What up man. How is all over the bike forum? I ain't been by there in a bit. Anyway, check this site. Everything about snowboard stance


Haha... I have no idea! I haven't been over there for a while. I'm one of those crappy cyclists who gets lazy in the winter. 

Thanks for the link! That's exactly the sort of thing I was looking for. Looks like my stance might have been a bit too wide after all.


----------

